# Best breed for eventing?? And another for showjumping?



## Equestrian92 (4 December 2009)

As in title could people please give me their opinions on a breed best for eventing and also a breed for show jumping?


----------



## Maesfen (4 December 2009)

Straight Thoroughbred with possibly with a dash of Irish for eventing.  I suppose you have to say warmblood of some description for SJ though.


----------



## no_no_nanette (4 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Straight Thoroughbred with possibly with a dash of Irish for eventing.  I suppose you have to say warmblood of some description for SJ though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree!  The Irish have been consistently successful in breeding eventers - so based on that one would probably say ISH or Irish TB, with a dash of Cavalier Royale WB!!!  The SF studbook is also doing well in eventing (and of course again there is a strong TB influence there).  I think that the countries who have traditionally been successful in eventing need to be very alert to the challenge that the "redesign" of the XC phase and the increasing weight placed on the dressage test might pose to their breeding policies in the future, though.  Most (if not all) of the push for these changes seems to have come from continental European organisations ..... now I wonder why that might be????  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I think that our national organisations need to get much, much smarter about how they manage the politics in the international arena, as eventually changes and decisions that are taken there percolate all the way down to those of us who breed for a specific discipline like eventing.


----------



## volatis (4 December 2009)

Trakehner - a Thoroughbred type but purpose bred as a riding horse with the extra movement and scope!


----------



## millitiger (4 December 2009)

full tb or at the least 3/4tb for eventing.

if a part bred i like mine to have a dash of ID, some people like it to be warmblood for the movement- although if they saw my 3yro TBxID's movement they might re-think!


----------



## seabiscuit (4 December 2009)

Actually Irish horses slowly seem to be fading out in eventing ( with the exception of Cavalier Royale bred horses)- It is the pure TB's, selle francias ( french TB/Anglo Arab) , and Trakehners are now ruling at top level, with a few Belgian/KWPN mixes thrown in, which will be predominantly TB.

With Showjumping, they say that today's showjumpers, to be good must have a large proportion of TB blood. ( I think at least 1/2 )


----------



## KIMBY (4 December 2009)

My 15.2 dutch warmblood is a fab showjumper and she also enjoyed eventing however i have a trak/tb who moves so well and will either event or sj. You need to look at the bloodlines of the horse and what their offspring have been doing. Show jumper is a Nimmerdor mare and eventer a Carentino mare


----------



## Equestrian92 (4 December 2009)

Ok thanks, well Ive just bought a pure bred Irish TB, absolutely gorgeous! So I think I shal take him on a little outing, thanks for the opinions.

It was just for future reference but thats great, thanks x


----------



## vallin (4 December 2009)

Selle Francais would be my first choice


----------



## volatis (4 December 2009)

For show jumping, I would go with a Holstein or a Hanoverian jumper bred (say from For Pleasure, Grannus, Argentinus or Espri lines)


----------



## joe_carby (4 December 2009)

i dont know a great deal about eventing and breeding but surely it all comes down to what level you want to compete at im sure most irish horses will compete to a reasonable level and then the better bred will go higher again. i think its a shame that the warmbloods are taking such a important role at high level competition. where i work they have just had a foal the sire to the foal is ellen whitakers locano and the mares sire is baloubet de rouet if that isnt at the top of the showjumping scene in years to come then i dont know what will.


----------



## alesea (4 December 2009)

For eventing I would reckon that you'd need a majority of TB (I think I read somewhere that they should be somewhere between 3/4 and 7/8ths). 

Lets not forget the proportion of TB blood that actually emerges when you look at the pedigree of most of these ISH and warmblood (particularly Trakehner) eventers.

I think you probably need a decent dash of TB in most showjumpers as well, if only to lighten them up a bit and add a touch of speed and class- that isn't to say that the horse has to be nominally part thoroughbred, but again, there's a lot of TB in most warmblood bloodlines if you look closely enough.


----------



## hilly (4 December 2009)

Eventing - predominantly TB with a cross of Irish/native for the 5th leg factor.

Showjumping? currently the KWPN is the leading studbook but as for which 'breed'.. take your pick but still interesting how TB blood is still so prevalent, e.g Authentic (70%), Shutterfly (50%).


----------



## volatis (4 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Showjumping? currently the KWPN is the leading studbook but as for which 'breed'..  

[/ QUOTE ]

Leading studbook, partly due to the sheer volume of horses they produce


----------



## S_N (4 December 2009)

I don't think you can go far wrong with a Cornish Warmblood tbh - for any horse sport.  I think they are highly under rated.


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Leading studbook, partly due to the sheer volume of horses they produce 

[/ QUOTE ]






 And also very largely due to the fact that they buy the best horses of other breeds and grade them as KWPN.  Example:  the international Grade A Lombado (now dead, stood in Ireland) was graded KWPN but was pure Selle Fraancais (by Quidam deRevel!)


----------



## alesea (5 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Example:  the international Grade A Lombado (now dead, stood in Ireland) was graded KWPN but was pure Selle Fraancais (by Quidam deRevel!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

And if you consider which breeds have had the largest influence on the Selle Francais...


----------



## Rollin (6 December 2009)

If you can find one a CBxTB.  Stamina and power.


----------



## S_N (6 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If you can find one a CBxTB.  Stamina and power. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is Pembridge Minstrel still about?


----------



## kerilli (6 December 2009)

tb x irish for eventing, or tb x warmblood (hann, trak or holst).
prob pure warmblood for sj.


----------



## lucydelaroche (9 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Actually Irish horses slowly seem to be fading out in eventing ( with the exception of Cavalier Royale bred horses)  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Sorry but there was absolutely nothing Irish bred about Cavalier Royale he was by Cor de la Bryere.  He merely stood in Ireland.


----------

